# Iron on tranfers...Crosses, Wing, Ect



## thehissy (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I am new...so I hope I'm post this in the right place......

I am looking for a wholesale source for iron on rhinestone tranfers. I am mainly looking for crosses, wings, pistols.

Thank you so much for the help!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've purchased some wholesale from zbsl.com - HOTFIX CRYSTAL RHINESTONE AND METALLIC MOTIFS before and they were pretty easy to apply.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Rodney said:


> I've purchased some wholesale from zbsl.com - HOTFIX CRYSTAL RHINESTONE AND METALLIC MOTIFS before and they were pretty easy to apply.


 
Thanks for posting!

Ok, why am I just now hearing about this company?
They do incredible work!


----------



## thehissy (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you Rodney!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

FYI,

ZBSL has two sites:

zbsl.com - HOTFIX CRYSTAL RHINESTONE AND METALLIC MOTIFS 

and

Welcome to ZBSL Designs

Brian


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> Ok, why am I just now hearing about this company?
> They do incredible work!


Without meaning to sound rude, because many folks do not take the time to search/read the archives here.....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

royster13 said:


> Without meaning to sound rude, because many folks do not take the time to search/read the archives here.....


That's because not everyone that joins the forum is a forum veteran that knows where to search, what to search for, or even how to navigate a forum in some cases. 

Also, some companies may have been posted deep in threads where it's not always easy to find in a search. I haven't seen zbsl posted here recently at all. 

We all have to start learning somewhere, and I'm glad folks feel comfortable enough to post their questions here


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would do a google Search for Rhinestone Transfers and see what pops up,, and then also a search here on the forum, or even go into the classified referral area and post a ,

I am searching for rhinestone Transfers that are wings, pistols, kind of a thing, 

There are many talented forum members here , that will see that and respond , I am sure, 

Welcome to the forum, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## vikylobe (May 30, 2013)

thehissy said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new...so I hope I'm post this in the right place......
> 
> I am looking for a wholesale source for iron on rhinestone tranfers. I am mainly looking for crosses, wings, pistols.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help!!


You should try browsing the pages of Crystals R Us.

It's a popular UK based iron on rhinestones supplier. I'm sure they have what you're looking for.


----------

